# Linux ohne CD-Rom-Laufwerk installieren



## Xo-mate (28. Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich hab ein Fujitsu Lifebook (altes modell, 233 Mhz, 32MB RAM) ohne CD-Rom-Laufwerk installieren.
Ich habe ein Diskettenlaufwerk und kann, wenn ich mit ner DOS-Startdiskette boote, auf einen USB-Stick zugreifen. Ich habe ebenfalls ein PCMCIA-CD-Rom-Laufwerk, was zum Notebook gehört, worauf ich aber nicht zugreifen kann (beim Booten wird es nicht angesprochen. Ging bis jetzt nur unter Windows). Zuletzt hab ich noch eine Netzwerkkarte von Xircom - ebenfalls über PCMCIA.

Ich habe also zum Booten ausschließlich das Diskettenlaufwerk zur Verfügung. Die Festplatte ist formatiert.

Ich möchte eigentlich Damn Small Linux draufpacken, aber bis jetzt sehe ich nur eine Chance über Debian-Netzwerkinstallation. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Xircom-Netzwerkkarte damit nicht läuft .

Hat jemand eine Idee / Tipps?
Ich hab schon gedacht, dass man ggf. eine "setup.exe" unter dos starten kann, von der aus es dann weiter geht, aber sowas hab ich bis jetzt nicht finden können...


----------



## vault-tec (4. Februar 2008)

Muss es unbedingt von DOS aus installiert werden? Hast du dir schonmal Wubi angeschaut? Das ist quasi ein Ubuntu-Installer für Windows. Näheres z.B. hier: 

http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=206

Den Installer und die ISO könntest du dir an einem anderen PC auf deinen USB-Stick ziehen (die Ubuntu-ISO ist nicht sehr groß, maximal 700 MByte) und mit dem dann auf den Ziel-PC. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

